# War Bonet Gary Paint?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am working on some hand rails.

Any one got a paint match for War Bonet Gray?

I need it to paint the hand rails ?

JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 

War bonnet is the Santa Fe paint scheme typically in red and silver or yellow and blue [freight]. Are you refering to the Southern Pacific "Bloody Nose" all grey with a red front on the F GP EMD uits and U boats from GE? Do not confuse this with the older SP mostly black with silver and red stripes commonly known as the "Black Widow" paint scheme. This was used on road units at the same time that the switchers were painted black with orange lettering and "tiger stripes". I lived in Tucson during the transition between the Black Widow and Bloody Nose locomotives in the early 1960s. 

Floquil and others have made an SP grey which is darker than UP "Harbor Mist". If you do any weathering on your locos, Krylon's grey primer would probably work fine for the hand rails. 

check this link ==> http://www.valleymodeltrains.com/website/270-110000_Floquil.pdf to see "relative differences" in paint color for "named RR colors. 

Hope this is useful info in your quest. 

Regards


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It may be silver......It looks gray to me. 

This is what I am talking about.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ,

Try using Floquil "Old Silver". Not nearly as shinny as regular silver. It might be exactly what you're looking for. Good Luck.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 

I agree with Greg on his recommendation. FYI, the original Santa Fe passenger diesels were not painted the silver color, they used stainless steel panels on the side of the locomotive, just as the new light weight passenger cars did. The later freighth engines, like your model, were painted in a silver color. Nice photo of your locos on the bridge. 

Regards


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 24 Aug 2010 02:57 AM 
FYI, the original Santa Fe passenger diesels were not painted the silver color, they used stainless steel panels on the side of the locomotive, just as the new light weight passenger cars did. The later freight engines, like your model, were painted in a silver color. Nice photo of your locos on the bridge. 

Regards 
The first delivery of passenger F3s had painted silver sides. The second order had stainless steel side panels.

Santa Fe F3s (Passenger) 


The few FTs that were temporaily converted to passenger units also never had stainless steel side pannels.

Santa Fe FTs (Passenger) 



JJ,

Another color you might want to try out is Santa Fe silver.


Polly Scale Santa Fe Silver 














Based on Santa Fe paint diagrams, many of their handrails were painted aluminum. HO modelers prefer either Floquil Platinum Mist or Scalecoat Aluminum to represent this color. (Scalecoat I if painting metal, Scalecoat II if painting plastic). I'm a big fan of Scalecoat Aluminum. I've used it on all of my Rio Grande locomotive repaints, as well as for the main body paint for our scratchbuilt Silver Vista car.


Floquil Platinum Mist 












Scalecoat Aluminum


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
Take your SD45 to an automotive paint supply shop. They can check the exact color and mix up some acyrlic. You can specify either flat, satin, or gloss. This is what I did for the paint on the M-190 [only I used a USAT engine]. I suggest using glossy since decals will apply easier, and can be later sprayed with clear satin or flat.
On the handrails, any of it should work. Spray it with either an airbrush or you can buy a refillable rattle can from the paint shop.


Jim Carter


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I never thoguht of Auto Motive paint soupply house. There is a huge one in Mesa


----------

